# Kann keine HTML-Seiten mehr im Konqueror anzeigen



## Dennis Wronka (2. September 2002)

So Leute,

jetzt wende ich mich auch mal wieder mit einem Problem an die Community, und ich hab auch wieder einen richtigen Hammer für euch.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich hab mir den neuen GCC (3.2) installiert und dann den X-Server (4.2.0) und KDE (3.0.3) neu kompiliert.
Und jetzt, ganz plötzlich (es ging nämlich bis so ca. Freitag noch, obwohl da auch schon alles neu war) meint der Konqueror beim Versuch eine Webseite anzuzeigen sich ohne Vorwarnung verabschieden zu müssen.

Das Problem scheint nicht auf Webseiten beschränkt zu sein, da sich dieses Verhalten auch zeigte als ich gestern mal eine lokal rumliegende HTML-Datei öffnen wollte.

Meine Fragen sind nun: Warum ich? Warum so plötzlich? Wie krieg ich das wieder hin?

Besonders würde ich mich über eine Antwort auf die letzte Frage freuen. 

Danke schonmal


have fun

reptiler


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. September 2002)

Was für eine Fehlermeldung erhälst Du denn? 
Sagt er einfach das er sich verabschiedet und macht Schluss oder bekommst Du eine genauere Angabe?
Letzte Frage: Was sagen die Log's?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. September 2002)

Der verabschiedet sich einfach. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung und nichtmal DrKonqi meldet sich zu Wort.

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich die Logs noch garnicht nachgeschaut.


----------

